# Breaking new rollers



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

How long to keep in adult roller pigeons to break to new loft that already have youngsters flying out of it


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

Anyone ????


----------



## kohnos (Jul 15, 2013)

your question is unreadable


----------

